# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ  2011 >  >  صور لالتراس جوارح المريخ فى ارض المعركه داخل المدرجات

## محمد star

*التراس جوارح المريخ داخل المدرجات لايسكت لها حس حتا نهاية المباره بفوذ المريخ الزعيم انهم رجال يهزون الملعب باهازيجهم الجميله ونوباتهم التى تضرب وتهز جميع ارجاء الملعب فايصفوه نريد من كل مريخابى  الانضمام لهذه المجموعه داخل المدرجات وغدا باذن الله موعدنا فى المدرجات الشعبيه
                        	*

----------


## محمد star

*
*

----------


## محمد star

*
*

----------


## محمد star

*
*

----------


## محمد star

*دا عزو قبضناهوا بلثابته هرب من التشجيع ومش قاعد جم ست الشاى بلاهى ده كلام ياخوانا هههههههههه

*

----------


## محمد star

*صوره للمجموعه فى رحلة سعيده انشاء الله نعيده

*

----------


## رشيدي

*نعم الشباب والله لهم كل التحيه بقيادتك يامحمد فأنتم دماء تسكب من اجل الزعيم 
*

----------


## محمد star

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رشيدي
					

نعم الشباب والله لهم كل التحيه بقيادتك يامحمد فأنتم دماء تسكب من اجل الزعيم 



تسلم يابوصلعه مابتقصر والله تهى تهى تهى
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*لله درهم فهؤلا بحت اصواتهم لنصرة الزعيم لااسكت الله لهم حسا وجعلهم زخرا للزعيم .ويللا ياشباب انضموا للاولتراس عنوان التشجيع الراقى والحضارى.

خارج النص:  يامحمدstar نحن كمان تشملنا الدعوه واللا نحن خارج الفلم ده.
*

----------


## محمد star

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة د.سوما
					

لله درهم فهؤلا بحت اصواتهم لنصرة الزعيم لااسكت الله لهم حسا وجعلهم زخرا للزعيم .ويللا ياشباب انضموا للاولتراس عنوان التشجيع الراقى والحضارى.

خارج النص:  يامحمدstar نحن كمان تشملنا الدعوه واللا نحن خارج الفلم ده.



والله انتى ست الفلم ده انت اول المدعوين يادكتوره هو نحنا لاقين
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*رجال اولاد رجال و الله شكرا اولتراس جوارح المريخ 


همسه 

يا عزو بالغت ست الشاي عدييييييييييييييل :58:
*

----------


## سامرين

*تشكر يا starوانتو مابتقصروا وثقتنا فيكم لاتحدها حدود سيروا وعين الله ترعاكم. 
*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد star
					

دا عزو قبضناهوا بلثابته هرب من التشجيع ومش قاعد جم ست الشاى بلاهى ده كلام ياخوانا هههههههههه



بطل تزوير يا ماسورة ... لكن بيني وبينك شغلكم ده مش يخلي الواحد يزوغ ...

كورنر :
قول للصادق جيب لي طاقيتي معاك بكرة ... :a25:
*

----------


## رشيدي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبدالعزيز24
					

بطل تزوير يا ماسورة ... لكن بيني وبينك شغلكم ده مش يخلي الواحد يزوغ ...

كورنر :
قول للصادق جيب لي طاقيتي معاك بكرة ... :a25:



  طاقيتك تانى اله ال F B I  او ال 

C I A
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رشيدي
					

طاقيتك تانى اله ال F B I  او ال 

C I A



قول ليه لو ما جبتها بكلم ليك أولاد الواحة :m_monkey: ...
*

----------


## رشيدي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبدالعزيز24
					

قول ليه لو ما جبتها بكلم ليك أولاد الواحة :m_monkey: ...



       لوكلمته المسحراتيه مابجيبوها ليك انت اله تعمل نايم
                        	*

----------


## رشيدي

*انا عارف نفسى احبطك لكن ده الواقع
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رشيدي
					

لوكلمته المسحراتيه مابجيبوها ليك انت اله تعمل نايم



يا راااجل .. كل شئ إلا المسحراتية لو كلمتهم حيرجع لي طاقيتي طوالي .. أصله قال أمنيته في الدنيا يبقي مسحراتي ...

:1syellow1::1syellow1::1syellow1:
                        	*

----------


## محمد star

*[QUOTE=عجبكو;322101]رجال اولاد رجال و الله شكرا اولتراس جوارح المريخ 


همسه 

يا عزو بالغت ست الشاي عدييييييييييييييل :58:[/QUOTE
تسلم اخى عجبكو
                        	*

----------


## محمد star

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة د.سوما
					

تشكر يا starوانتو مابتقصروا وثقتنا فيكم لاتحدها حدود سيروا وعين الله ترعاكم. 



شكرا سامرين على مرورك ونحنا انشاء الله نكون عند حسن ظنكم
                        	*

----------


## محمد star

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبدالعزيز24
					

بطل تزوير يا ماسورة ... لكن بيني وبينك شغلكم ده مش يخلي الواحد يزوغ ...

كورنر :
قول للصادق جيب لي طاقيتي معاك بكرة ... :a25:



ده كلو تزوير ياخوانا ماشايفين بعيونكم الماسوره عزو قاد فى فرشه بتاعة ست الشاى والكفتيره بتاعت ست الشاى ظاهره
                        	*

----------


## محمد star

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبدالعزيز24
					

بطل تزوير يا ماسورة ... لكن بيني وبينك شغلكم ده مش يخلي الواحد يزوغ ...

كورنر :
قول للصادق جيب لي طاقيتي معاك بكرة ... :a25:



ياعزو والله طاقتك دى تانى الا تشوف فى المسحراتيه اقصد الاحلام ههههههه
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد star
					

ده كلو تزوير ياخوانا ماشايفين بعيونكم الماسوره عزو قاد فى فرشه بتاعة ست الشاى والكفتيره بتاعت ست الشاى ظاهره



دي شكلها كورة شندي ... ست الشاي اللئيمة أبت تدينا موية شكلها جلفوطة ... اليوم داك قربنا نموت من العطش ... :mecry:
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
والله نعم المريخاب هؤلاء فعلا
                        	*

----------


## wadalhaja

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد star
					





     الصادق بالا ود حلتنا وفردتي الله يخليك للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## محمد star

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبدالعزيز24
					

دي شكلها كورة شندي ... ست الشاي اللئيمة أبت تدينا موية شكلها جلفوطة ... اليوم داك قربنا نموت من العطش ... :mecry:



لكن انت شربت منها مويه معناها انت لوماشربت شاى اصلا ماكان حاتديك مويه ياخوى فضيحتك خلاث انوشرت ماتلف ودور
                        	*

----------


## محمد star

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة خالد عيساوي
					

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
والله نعم المريخاب هؤلاء فعلا



تسلم ياخالد وشكرا على مرورك اخى الرائع خالد عيساوى
                        	*

----------


## محمد star

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة wadalhaja
					

الصادق بالا ود حلتنا وفردتي الله يخليك للمريخ



هههههههههه بالا انتو عندكم اسمو الصادق بالا ونحنا عندنا اسمو الصادق زول هههههههههه
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ربنا يحفظكم بالصحة والعافية ياجنود المريخ الاوفياء
بالجد تسروا القلب وتشرحوا الصدر
صفوة رائعين بروعة وحلاوة المريخ العظيم
*

----------


## رشيدي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبدالعزيز24
					

دي شكلها كورة شندي ... ست الشاي اللئيمة أبت تدينا موية شكلها جلفوطة ... اليوم داك قربنا نموت من العطش ... :mecry:



    دى كورة الاتحاد ياعزو سلامة النظر
                        	*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبدالعزيز24
					

يا راااجل .. كل شئ إلا المسحراتية لو كلمتهم حيرجع لي طاقيتي طوالي .. أصله قال أمنيته في الدنيا يبقي مسحراتي ...

:1syellow1::1syellow1::1syellow1:




هاهاهااااااااااااااااااااااااااو قال مسحراتى قال ...
*

----------


## بدرالدين كرار

*مين يشبهكم مين ؟؟
صفوه احبكم 

*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد star
					

هههههههههه بالا انتو عندكم اسمو الصادق بالا ونحنا عندنا اسمو الصادق زول هههههههههه



الصادق جاز ...

خلوه اليشتغل الشغل بالجاز ...

*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رشيدي
					

دى كورة الاتحاد ياعزو سلامة النظر



:mat: :094: :mat: 

معليش الكبر حصل ...

كورنر :
لكن برضو ست الشاي لئيمة ...

*

----------


## zahababeker

*الشوق والريد يا محمد star
*

----------


## محمد star

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبدالعزيز24
					

:mat: :094: :mat: 

معليش الكبر حصل ...

كورنر :
لكن برضو ست الشاي لئيمة ...




لا يارشيدى ماتجدع فينا دى كورة شندى
                        	*

----------


## محمد star

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة zahababeker
					

الشوق والريد يا محمد star



والله اتحداك
                        	*

----------


## محمد حسن حامد

*التحية لكم شباب الالتراس 

نعم الشباب انتم

نتمنى اذا اعادنا الله لارض الوطن ان ننضم الى مجموعتكم
                        	*

----------


## musab aljak

*حفظكم الله يا اسود المدرجات واعصار الملاعب

*

----------


## ميرغنى تاج السر

*مجهود رائع وجبار 
الى الامام مزيد من التقدم والتنظيم 

*

----------

